# How much is the annual fee to fine Woodworking website?



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I looked everywhere on the site and all I can find is the offer of a 2 week Free trial.
I always like to know what I am paying and what I am getting.
Anybody got this and what are your perceptions?

Bob


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Bob
I think it's $15 a year. I think it's well worth it. Wood.com is free but the charge for any plan you print were after the fee FWW does not charge for pdf or plans that are from articles.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## UncleBen (Jul 31, 2007)

I got the free trial probably a year ago and I'm thinking about signing up for the online membership also. When you think about all the content that they have on the site, you really get a lot for what comes out to be $1.25 a month.

I've watched their full project video series before and it was very well done. They must have added at least 4 more project series since the one that I saw, which was free for some reason at the time (not during my free trial).


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

35 yearly if you don't subscribe to the printed magazine


----------



## turkva (Aug 7, 2007)

$4.99 Monthly Uninterrupted access, billed to your credit card each month. You may cancel any time.

$34.95 Yearly Uninterrupted access, billed to your credit card at the start of each 12-month cycle. We'll send you a reminder email before your membership is automatically renewed.

Special Subscriber Offer for Fine Woodworking magazine subscribers only
$14.95 Annually


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Thanks folks.
Seems you have to look in a different spot on every website.

Bob


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

I got a gift subscription to FWW. Did anyone manage to get the online for $15 even if it's not yourself who registered the paper copy?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

The thought crossed my mind when I saw that the subscription was $34.95 per year for 7 issues.
I suppose $5.00 and issue is not a lot but it ads up when you find you don't want/need 4 of them.
I'm leaning mor into collecting DVDs now that I was before.
I go to the library about once a month and if one of the issues there catches my interest I just buy it at the nearest outlet.
My life is currently overcrowded with "stuff" so I am going on a leaner diet of acquistions. <g>


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I joined FINE WOODWORKING about the first month it came on line … didn't use it much … nothing wrong with it


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I have the magazine subscription at $34.95 a year and the on-line subscription at $14.95 a year. I use the on-line quit a bit and am considering cutting down on my paper WW magazine subscriptions. *FWW IS ONE THAT I WILL KEEP.*


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I have every single issue of FWW and indexes so I just go back to those for information. I prefer reading the articles in print while relaxed in my recliner. Im not interested in staring at a computer screen for a fee.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I paid the $35 for the online subscription without the paper and was happy to have it! Less clutter around the house to manage, and access to the full archives.

I think that's lapsed right now because I've got a backlog in the shop, but I'll be renewing shortly.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I also have the online full access. I couldn't remember how much I pay, but I know it is worth every penny!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Dan/Charlie,

If I choose the online only($35), does it come with online magazine content, same info. as the paper folks get?

And if so, how far back does it allow access to older issues?


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes (or at least it did two years ago when I subscribed, I've let it lapse), and all the way back.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

With Christmas on top of us, has anyone seen any discount coupons or special offers for the *online membership* by itself? I've been getting discounts and special offers for the paper copy but not for the online by itself. I'm only looking at the online.


----------

